# Handheld gps



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Sorry looking for input on them should have been a little more clear.


----------



## bobber (Sep 29, 2015)

Not a lot of choices out there in handheld marine units, especially if you want a chart plotter unit. West Marine has the veteran Garmin 78sc on sale now for $200,list 350, comes with G2 charts downloaded. Not the best nav tool but it will help when you get "turned around". Garmins are damn sure durable, my GPS48 from the 90's is still kicking and makes a great back up!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Buy an iPad Mini and get Navionics for that price, my buddy loves his for running an airboat with no console.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Buy an iPad Mini and get Navionics for that price, my buddy loves his for running an airboat with no console.


I am a tech moron, can I use the I pad without internet service?


----------



## backcast (Apr 9, 2013)

I have Garmin 60 CS that has held up well. Get get on eBay to Craigslist at times.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Backcountry 16 said:


> I am a tech moron, can I use the I pad without internet service?


Yes


----------



## manny2376 (Mar 15, 2007)

bobber said:


> Not a lot of choices out there in handheld marine units, especially if you want a chart plotter unit. West Marine has the veteran Garmin 78sc on sale now for $200,list 350, comes with G2 charts downloaded. Not the best nav tool but it will help when you get "turned around". Garmins are damn sure durable, my GPS48 from the 90's is still kicking and makes a great back up!


X2 on the 78sc! I’ve used it to navigate the entire wilderness without issue. Battery life is really good as well. $200 is a steal!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

manny2376 said:


> X2 on the 78sc! I’ve used it to navigate the entire wilderness without issue. Battery life is really good as well. $200 is a steal!


That's what I was looking for right now I just use a old fashioned chart and if I get lost I eventually aways found my way out not afraid to spend the night on the boat again.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Leaning towards an I pad possibly need to research a little more.


----------



## manny2376 (Mar 15, 2007)

Backcountry 16 said:


> That's what I was looking for right now I just use a old fashioned chart and if I get lost I eventually aways found my way out not afraid to spend the night on the boat again.


I’ve gotten up to 3 days of pretty good use out of two double AA. Just last weekend, I used it to get back into hell’s bay, lane bay and Roberts river after my on-board garmin died.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

manny2376 said:


> I’ve gotten up to 3 days of pretty good use out of two double AA. Just last weekend, I used it to get back into hell’s bay, lane bay and Roberts river after my on-board garmin died.


10 4 Manny how simple is it to use I am pretty tech stupid.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I'e tried using a tablet, but they are hard to see in the sun, and if they get hot it will crash. That's why they haven' caught on.

I'm' still using my old Garmin etrex. The maps I found for free are decent, it will take an amazing beating, it's accurate to within a few feet, and is easy enough to use with one hand. I'll be upgrading to a 7" unit on my next boat, but I'll always keep this one as a backup.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I keep an old Garmin 72 as a back up , uses AA batteries and is water proof .

I just put in my own way points , it basically has no maps .

The "new" unit has maps but I am still learning how to use it LoL ...


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

I use the navionics app on my phone when I need gps. Satellite overlay is very important and most units compatible with Navionics Platinum+ (satellite overlay capabilities) are rather pricy. If you don’t need satellite then I’d recommend the Raymarine Dragonfly. I know you said handheld but they make all sorts of mounts now a days, don’t you have a grab bar on that SC? Also there’s a company called Nocqua that makes portable batteries to power things like GPS and fishfinders in kayaks so you don’t have to worry about lugging around heavy batteries.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

bobber said:


> West Marine has the veteran Garmin 78sc on sale now


 just looked online, didn't see on sale. Where did you see that price? Thanks


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

mosquitolaGOON said:


> I use the navionics app on my phone when I need gps. Satellite overlay is very important and most units compatible with Navionics Platinum+ (satellite overlay capabilities) are rather pricy. If you don’t need satellite then I’d recommend the Raymarine Dragonfly. I know you said handheld but they make all sorts of mounts now a days, don’t you have a grab bar on that SC? Also there’s a company called Nocqua that makes portable batteries to power things like GPS and fishfinders in kayaks so you don’t have to worry about lugging around heavy batteries.


Kinda of stuck with a handheld unit as I have no place to put the battery or cables on my grab bar.


----------



## bobber (Sep 29, 2015)

West Marine Holiday catalog,sale runs 11/23-12/24.


----------



## manny2376 (Mar 15, 2007)

Backcountry 16 said:


> 10 4 Manny how simple is it to use I am pretty tech stupid.


Not too bad. Garmin’s operating systems are all pretty similar, so if you’ve used them before it will be familiar. You can just mess with it for about an hour after you get it and be pretty up to speed. It being an older unit, it is kinda clunky (ie: getting through the screens using limited buttons, etc...) and the screen is small. But, if it just for simple navigation and “where the hell am I?” Moments, it isn’t bad at all for $200. Maybe swing by a West Marine and see if they let you mess with one for a few minutes.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

I'd go with phone. I have a dragonfly pro but on occasion I use my phone with the Fishing Points app. It's a pretty damn good app especially for the price. It had satellite views with other features such as tides and weather.


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

I have Lowrance handheld, use it mainly on the canoe/kayak/sup, originally had the B&W unit but upgraded to color... the B&W was easier to read in the bright sunlight. Added a map chip but for inshore that did not add much value in the areas I fish. I used to alos take it offshore with my buddy before he upgraded to a nice fixed gps/ff unit, it was great for quick reference to see what depth (map chip data) we were in offshore as his ff lost its brains in about 600'.
If I was to buy a new one it would be a Garmin though, more you can do as far as upload/dowlload to a PC maps and data.


----------



## bobber (Sep 29, 2015)

Update- West Marine will have the Gps 78sc at $180 from 11/23-11/27. That's just stupid cheap for an offshore back up/inshore primary plotter.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Picked up the 78sc last week and used on my yak on Saturday. Easy to use, but had used a garmin a lot at work (forester). Will use as a backup once I have a skiff in the water. Got at 199 and will get 20 back after Friday and they, west marine, honor the 179 price. Will explore getting the birdseye later, its $30/year for use.


----------

